# HBC - any thoughts?



## multifaceted (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi all - I am invested with HBC at average cost of $ 15.55 so obviously down. Any thoughts on performance of stock? I was attracted by Saks exposure and expansion in Europe (though economy is weak there). Thinking of cutting my losses.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I have no idea about share pricing and annual reports but I do know that they are competing against the likes of Amazon. Still, they might have a good holiday sales season in the States, so there is a chance that short-term news might be good.


----------



## multifaceted (Dec 27, 2015)

mordko said:


> I have no idea about share pricing and annual reports but I do know that they are competing against the likes of Amazon. Still, they might have a good holiday sales season in the States, so there is a chance that short-term news might be good.


Thanks mordko - I dont think people go on Amazon to buy luxury or specialty goods en masse but we will see what the Christmas numbers look like. HBC had a big jump in ecommerce sales so that was a good sign.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, Ralph Lauren and jewelry are available on Amazon. Assume the products are there because people buy them. This article suggests it's the case http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/16/luxury-sales-slowdown-isnt-happening-online.html


----------



## multifaceted (Dec 27, 2015)

mordko said:


> Well, Ralph Lauren and jewelry are available on Amazon. Assume the products are there because people buy them. This article suggests it's the case http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/16/luxury-sales-slowdown-isnt-happening-online.html


Now you are freaking me out!  Going to do some more research on their Christmas results. If not good, I think I will cut my losses.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I have watched that stock for a long time. I never bought it and if I had it I would dump it and move on to something that has a better chance of appreciation in the short and long term.

I have a bit of an emotional tie to the the Bay. Shopped at Morgan`s, then the Bay all of my life, including last week. Plus three years of working part time at Younge and Bloor while in school (they were an excellent employer). 

But my purchases have declined significantly over the years. Only the odd bit of clothing or gifts now - something that can be returned if necessary.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^

"Watched that stock for a long time" hopefully means one knows that current stock went public in 2012, after being taken private around 2006.
https://www.thestar.com/business/2012/10/17/hudsons_bay_co_to_go_public_again.html


Cheers


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

After an offer to take the company private by insiders for $10.30 was pulled due to lack of support in Dec and after active campaigning against the deal by Catalyst Capital, it looks like all parties have come to a deal for an increased offer at $11.00. 

https://business.financialpost.com/...eement-to-be-taken-private-at-11-00-per-share

So after being taken private then public followed by a stream of acquisitions and then divestures, HBC will be private again, likely by end Feb. 

This was really interesting because the offer was leaked on Monday and widely reported, taking the stock up 20% but still traded 12-14% below the offer price all week. I picked up a pile of shares at $9.84 because I was close to 100% confident it would go through.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

HBC performance since going public in 2012 is, sadly, -6.1% CAGR


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ian said:


> I have a bit of an emotional tie to the the Bay. Shopped at Morgan`s, then the Bay all of my life, including last week. Plus three years of working part time at Younge and Bloor while in school (they were an excellent employer).
> 
> But my purchases have declined significantly over the years. Only the odd bit of clothing or gifts now - something that can be returned if necessary.




you're kidding, Morgan's? with a hanglo apostrophe?

their iconic red sandstone original storefront still stands on phillip's square in downtown montreal. There are still multigenerational families in this ville whose mothers, grandmothers & great-grandmothers, once upon a time, shopped morgan's & eaton's just across christ church cathedral garden park with the faithfulness of a disciple.

occasionally those ladies would divert to ogilvy's or holt renfrew but everyday staples from cosmetics to coats to washing machines meant down to morgan's/eaton's. Like so many other regular customers, my grandmother had salesladies who'd call her when the apparel or kitchen appliance she had her eye on went on sale.

strangely enough, a 50-something internet-driven friend of mine who buys everything online, who hasn't set foot in fairview shopping centre in decades, told me that ordering basic family clothing items online from The Bay works fine.


----------

